# ipod nano 7 mort



## Loupsio (3 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Mon Ipod nano 7eme génération acheté tout récemment (environ  2 semaines, 3-4 recharges) vient de me lâcher,
il était relié a mes enceintes par cordon Jack et en appuyant sur le bouton menu il s'est allumé une fraction de seconde puis s'est éteint
la batterie était environ a la moitié, j'ai tenté de le brancher sur secteur au cas ou mais rien a faire,
mon pc ne le reconnait pas non plus
j'ai cherché si d'autres personnes avaient déjà eu ce problème, mais les réponses sont souvent "batterie morte..." ce qui (je lespère) ne peut pas vraiment être le cas pour moi normalement

Merci d'avance


----------



## KevZqn (6 Décembre 2012)

Direction l'Apple Store !

Ils vont te l'échanger.., c'est peut être la Carte mère


----------

